# My morning of pain - busted 6" valve



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Got a call from the night guard on my way into work; "There's water coming out of the pump room". when I arrived, water was coming up thru the pavement in the parking lot, and out of the back door. Turns out that the main shutoff to one of my buildings blew apart, had to close the building and have it repaired, will post pics as soon as I remember how to do it..:laughing:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

what a mess


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

My thanks to John and his crew from Magnolia Plumbing, Wash. D.C. for all of their hard work


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Say what?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

They worked on this for 13 hrs.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I watched a road crew prepare a street for paving, as a BIG payloader was back blading, he caught a main line water valve shut off stem and ripped it right out,,can you say water fountain, sprayed at least 50 ft into the air..that ruined his day..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Chinese valve?.....:chinese:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure Tommy.. Haven't cleaned it up yet, I'm sure the owner wants to see it, as well as an insurance adjuster...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there have been issues with fake made in the USA valves and parts for a long time, all made in china but stamped or casted with made in the USA with false serial numbers on the more controlled parts...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a clow usually a good valve. Had one this summer that drained a tower in a hour and washed the gravel out from under the parking lot about the size of two trucks. Man do people get excited.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Just had the parking lot repaved today, I was amazed that there was no erosion underneath.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

mtfallsmikey said:


> what a mess


That needs a kicker poured behind that 90 for sure


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

They put one in


----------

